

Ask HN: Unable to stay motivated on one particular thing. - angrisha

Hello people.<p>I am facing a huge problem. I am unable to stay motivated with anything for longer than 2 weeks. I usually start things out of interest, give them my full effort and dedication but somehow I always end up switching to a new problem to solve and leave the previous one in between. A couple of weeks back I started learning Java on my own with the idea of building apps for my ideas. I kept on with it for around 3-4 weeks before I got bored of it. Before that I started a couple of books, which I thought would be real interesting reads. Finished through half of them both and left them.<p>Its an ever-repeating pattern. I just don't understand what to do. Any suggestions that you guys might have would be welcome.<p>Thanks.
======
chris_dcosta
You say you got bored, but you don't say why. Are you getting bored or is life
just getting in the way?

Also the fact that you are concerned about it seems to suggest that it's
something "you feel you have to do". Like if you don't do it then you're not
acheiving something.

I've been working on a project for years, still get enthusiastic about it,
life gets in the way, and I still manage to pick it up where I left off. If
this is definitely not you, then Id suggest you are trying too hard.

Stop looking for things to do or be, and just let them happen.

the problem with chasing targets is that there's always someone or something
better out there and it can be really depressing when you find out someone
else does something with ease (I know I just gave an example) but the point is
that by stopping comparing yourself or trying to better yourself because you
think that its the done thing, you'll feel a lot better, and the chances are
you'll be able to just find things that interest you without trying.

------
jhchabran
It's a quite common problem, I faced it myself some years ago. Basically,
changing your target without any achievement like you did means you're
avoiding to complete your task by starting a new one.

You may flag this as procrastination or not, but you're asking us here how you
could stop changing targets while you should ask yourself why don't you want
to complete your tasks ?

Usually, when you start something and guess how much work learning something
require, you underestimate it.

When you're halfway in, you got a more precise estimation. That's where you
may get bored, faced to the great amount of work required to complete it.

------
n00kie
I had a similar problem.

* Figure out what do you want achieve in the long run (eg individual freedom, another interesting idea that requires much more capital, fly to space, save pandas etc). Does switching/quiting really help you towards that goal? No matter what idea you choose there will be always some less interesting aspects about it. So you need more than "interesting".

* Are your goals/ideas too unrealistic (=loss of interest)?

* start long distance running (helped a lot!)

* be open about what you do (friends, family)! Social pressure is not that bad in your case :)

------
greenxc
I don't think you get bored, I think you just aren't that into it. And that is
ok. You may think that you love what you are doing in the first two weeks
because it is new and exciting, but reality is if you find something you are
truly passionate about and love to do you will stick with it. It is just a
matter of finding it. And there is nothing wrong with trying different things
until you find what you love to do most.

